# What exactly do you think he means?



## Brisy (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, 
My husband has informed me that he has an issue with getting erections. He has seen a doctor who has given him a few options and one being Viagra. My husband believes that it is a waste of money for "20" mins of fun. This upset me because I felt like I (his wife) wasn't worth the expense and time. At approx $30/pill a months supply - once a week of "fun" would cost approx. $120/month - I personally think I am worth that, but he has a hobby that just cost him $1000 this month - how does he think I am suppose to feel?
Can anyone (woman or man) tell me what possibly could be his reasons for his thinking? Oh and I have never timed our love making nor have complained about the length of time.
We are both in our early 40's and married for almost 3 years. He has a hobby which he is married to and then there is me .... well that is how I see it anyways.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't like that much either --

maybe the fact that he needs Viagra is a huge blow to his ego, and he's using the cost issue to cover up his feelings?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

WHAT!!!! $30/pill???? Get on the internet and buy the stuff from Canada. MUCH cheaper and try Cialis rather than Viagra. Longer acting. Can actually break the pill or bite the pill in 1/2 and get two for one. Your local pharmacy will have a pill cutter if you want to get fancy. Viagra adds pop up on my yahoo page all the time. No reason to pay $30 per pill. I suspect a simple google search for Canada and Cialis will work.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

First off, talk to your husband. We can make up reasons till the cows come home and still not guess what he's thinking. 

Second, order from India. Cialis can be had for $2/pill. 

Third, it sounds like you have some other resentments to deal with...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

PBear said:


> First off, talk to your husband. We can make up reasons till the cows come home and still not guess what he's thinking.
> 
> Second, order from India. Cialis can be had for $2/pill.
> 
> ...


Ok, now that begs the question of: customs... there is a charge at customs for that, isn't there?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PBear said:


> First off, talk to your husband. We can make up reasons till the cows come home and still not guess what he's thinking.
> 
> Second, order from India. Cialis can be had for $2/pill.
> 
> ...


a cowarker buys his depression meds from india after a couple of months he started to feel depressed so he took them to a lab and had them tested and they were 20% off the pharmisist said thats typical for meds from india!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't like that much either --
> 
> maybe the fact that he needs Viagra is a huge blow to his ego, and he's using the cost issue to cover up his feelings?


$30/pill!! geeze....cost can not be a factor.

Ever try any of the over the counter pills/drinks? They kinda work...maybe it is enough?


----------



## Brisy (Jun 13, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't like that much either --
> 
> maybe the fact that he needs Viagra is a huge blow to his ego, and he's using the cost issue to cover up his feelings?


I know it is a huge blow to his ego. After 5 months of no intimacy and me asking him about the 15th time why he blows up in my face about how he doesn't even get an erection in the mornings .... he yells at me like I knew he had a problem. He has used Viagra before because he has problems keeping an erection and I was very understanding about that (he had "leftovers" before we met. He didn't use them all the time but when he did he would use 1/2 a pill which seemed to work for him. I love the man to death and have told him he is not the only man who has this problem but he thinks differently which then makes me think in some way he is not attracted to me anymore.


----------



## Brisy (Jun 13, 2012)

KanDo said:


> WHAT!!!! $30/pill???? Get on the internet and buy the stuff from Canada. MUCH cheaper and try Cialis rather than Viagra. Longer acting. Can actually break the pill or bite the pill in 1/2 and get two for one. Your local pharmacy will have a pill cutter if you want to get fancy. Viagra adds pop up on my yahoo page all the time. No reason to pay $30 per pill. I suspect a simple google search for Canada and Cialis will work.



I am in Canada ... LOL I don't know the cost of Cialis, but I have told him maybe we both should go see his doctor and see what our options are, but he says the only options are the pill so there is no need to go. It's like he doesn't even care. He now says that's all I want is sex, and I tell him no, I want to be intimate with him and to be able to show each other in that special way we love each other. He disagrees and says "sex" isn't everything and I agree but I also told him it helps.


----------



## Brisy (Jun 13, 2012)

PBear said:


> First off, talk to your husband. We can make up reasons till the cows come home and still not guess what he's thinking.
> 
> Second, order from India. Cialis can be had for $2/pill.
> 
> ...


Curious but is ordering without having a prescription safe? 

Yes the other resentment, well lets just say he just spent approx. $1000.00 last month on his hobby (now mind you that is in 1 month, he has been with this hobby for approx. 2 years) but he can't afford approx. $120.00 for four pills, which could be split in half at approx. once per week so 2 months? And he wonders why I resent his hobby.


----------



## Brisy (Jun 13, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> $30/pill!! geeze....cost can not be a factor.
> 
> Ever try any of the over the counter pills/drinks? They kinda work...maybe it is enough?


I did buy a sample pill from our local "sex store" about 6 months ago told him about it, handed it to him and in his bedside drawer it went and still sits. 

I have no concerns of him cheating, he is never away from home long enough to be having an affair, but then again he could be having an online affair and since he knows more about computers than I do I wouldn't know how to even find out what he could be hiding if he is.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Brisy said:


> Curious but is ordering without having a prescription safe?
> 
> Yes the other resentment, well lets just say he just spent approx. $1000.00 last month on his hobby (now mind you that is in 1 month, he has been with this hobby for approx. 2 years) but he can't afford approx. $120.00 for four pills, which could be split in half at approx. once per week so 2 months? And he wonders why I resent his hobby.


yes if you are careful from whence they come. Also, very big big big question. Does he take nitroglycerin for angina? (ok let the laughing begin, nitro for angina/ viagra for vagina) Ok I have a twisted sense of humor but back to the point; if he takes nitro it cannot be taken within 24 hours of Viagra, Cialis or Levitra. That can cause a precipitous drop in blood pressure that can be fatal.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brisy said:


> Curious but is ordering without having a prescription safe?
> 
> Yes the other resentment, well lets just say he just spent approx. $1000.00 last month on his hobby (now mind you that is in 1 month, he has been with this hobby for approx. 2 years) but he can't afford approx. $120.00 for four pills, which could be split in half at approx. once per week so 2 months? And he wonders why I resent his hobby.


I think, based on your other replies, you're confusing sexual desire and sexual ability. The ED drugs will help with sexual ability. They don't do anything for sexual desire. So if your husband pops a pill but doesn't want to have sex, at best he'll end up with a handy stand for reading his iPad in bed. You may need to deal first with WHY he doesn't want to have sex (with you, or in general?). Then you can look for the solution to the ability problem.

I still think your issue with his hobby may be more relevant than just he'd rather spend money on that then getting laid... Maybe he's withholding sex because you resent his hobby so much?

What was your sex life like before his hobby? How long have you been married? How old are both of you?

As far as getting the drugs, when he decides he wants to get them, he can get checked out by his doctor and get a prescription. Then order online. They may confiscate them at the border, so look for a "shipment guarantee", meaning they'll resend until you get them.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I see that you answered the question about your age and how long you've been married. But when did the sex start slowing down for you? Does he look at porn and self-serve?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

